# Police Officer Rod Bradway



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Rod Bradway*

Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, Indiana

End of Watch: Friday, September 20, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 5 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 9/20/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Deceased

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Officer Rod Bradway was shot and killed while responding to a domestic dispute call in a northwest Indianapolis apartment complex. Upon arrival, Officer Bradway heard cries for help and made entry into an apartment where he came under fire and was mortally wounded.

Officer Bradway was able to return fire on the subject and is credited with saving the life of the domestic dispute victim. Officer Bradway was transported to Wishard Hospital, where he succumbed to his wounds several hours later.

Officer Bradway was a five-year veteran of the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department and is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Richard A. Hite
Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department
50 North Alabama Street
Indianapolis, IN 46204

Phone: (317) 327-3811

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21836-police-officer-rod-bradway#ixzz2fSKKJjKn


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Bradway


----------

